# Insurance cost



## BenjaminB (Mar 24, 2016)

I know there is a specific insurance section, but this relates specifically to the mk3....

Just had to renew the insurance on the wife's 2.0TFSI Sport Roadster. It's six months old.

Fully Comp, with business use, just £250!

My 520d is £370.......

I think that's cheap, and assume that most find these fairly cost effective to insure?


----------



## Toblerone (Jan 28, 2017)

It does seem to be pretty reasonable to insure.

I've just swapped from a 5 year old BMW 320d to a new TT 2.0 TFSI Quattro. Insurance dropped from £270 to £260 per year (again including business use).

Very happy.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

That's quite interesting, my TTS costs about 20% more to insure than my 330d. It seemed logical to me as the TTS is higher value and more worth stealing, but guess I need to shop around a bit more.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

I know there are many variables in regard to insurance cost but £250 does seem very reasonable, way cheaper than mine. Do you mind me asking which company it was?


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

£250.. wow! what`s the annual mileage? With 11y NCB I struggle to get less than £650-700.


----------



## Toblerone (Jan 28, 2017)

My £260 is with Direct Line.

- 46 years old
- 9+ years NCD (I have more but direct line stop counting at 9). 
- 8,000 miles per year


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Surely it also massively depends on where in the country you live, whether you have off-street parking / keep it in a garage overnight etc?


----------



## Toblerone (Jan 28, 2017)

Xiano said:


> Surely it also massively depends on where in the country you live, whether you have off-street parking / keep it in a garage overnight etc?


That's a very good point. I live in a pretty quiet area (not many gangsters in Dorset) and have off-road parking. I'm sure my premium would be considerably higher in some parts of the country.

I was still surprised to see a drop in my premium coming from a 5 year old car worth <£10,000, so very cost effective in my mind as the OP highlighted.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Xiano said:


> Surely it also massively depends on where in the country you live, ..... etc?


Dead right! The best I could get was £380 I've got a 1.8 TT, retired, low annual mileage, 14 years NCB, no convictions, off road parking. Why is it so much? - - - - cos I live in Manchester.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

Shop around with the various comparison sites, play with the mileages and value, last years multi car renewal for my 13' R8 V10 and 16' Golf GTD was £780
I ended up paying £291 for the R8 with LV and up to 9000 miles with a £70K value, and £170 with Saga for the GTD 

Mileage did not alter the cost for the R8 between 4000 and 9000 miles, a £72K value upped it over £100


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

Just out of curiosity from someone in Canada... what time frame are your quoting prices ? For reference, I am 48 in Toronto, no claims, 2016 TT with an midrange policy and deductible -> £110/mo


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Tesla - the premiums are annual.

I would also add my thoughts on the subject - when using comparison sites not all companies are the same and when dealing directly with insurance companies the claims experience can be very poor. I always check the comparison sites on renewal to get the base price. I then go through a local broker who has a phenomenal reputation when it comes to handling claims and getting a result far better than an individual can (I have experienced it) - the premium is usually an extra £50 on top - believe me fantastic value if you do need to claim. So for me it is not the cheapest but the best possible cover at a value price.

I would add I am not in the insurance business


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Im in the UK. Im 26 with 8 years NCB 5000 annual milage (i only drive it at the weekend) 2.0 tfsi quattro stronic TT. Insurance £580 a year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Xiano said:


> Surely it also massively depends on where in the country you live, whether you have off-street parking / keep it in a garage overnight etc?


This makes a huge difference..

I took a quote on a TTS from my sisters postcode = £300
from my own postcode = £550


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

We did a multi car policy. Living in bradford (yes i know) with full ncb (whatever that is now -around 10 years i think) 47 years old with missus 39 on both policies. 1 year old TT 2.0 Sline (me main driver) and 4 year old 1.2 corsa sxi (missus main driver). We paid £265 for the TT and £235 for the corsa!!

Only conclusion we came to was that the majority of the premium is to cover third party costs rather than the insured car.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

21tesla said:


> Just out of curiosity from someone in Canada... what time frame are your quoting prices ? For reference, I am 48 in Toronto, no claims, 2016 TT with an midrange policy and deductible -> £110/mo


These are all per year


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

it is amazing how much the price varies on comparison sites,ive got quotes for my tts roadster ranging from 450 to 3050 :lol: i know who ill be going with.


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> The best I could get was £380 I've got a 1.8 TT, retired, low annual mileage, 14 years NCB, no convictions, off road parking. Why is it so much? - - - - cos I live in Manchester.


Be thankful it's only £380! I pay almost €1300 and I'm in the best insurance bracket there is, plus I park it on private grounds overnight. Oh and don't get me started on the amount of car tax I have to pay each year!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Xiano said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > The best I could get was £380 I've got a 1.8 TT, retired, low annual mileage, 14 years NCB, no convictions, off road parking. Why is it so much? - - - - cos I live in Manchester.
> ...


Just goes to show there's always someone worse off than yourself.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

If you have a partner then try the company their car is insured with. Dual policies can be very reasonable.

If looking for a solo policy go through Quidco or similar. The comparison websites still get a kick back from the insurance companies, you will likely get around £50 cash back through quidco,. Not great but every little helps and your going to buy insurance from the same companies anyway 

Another weird point, on my own insurance it made it cheaper to add the girlfriend despite her never driving the car. I am still main driver with 20+ years ncb but just adding her name brought the price down. Also I always say car is parked in the driveway rather than in the garage but on my own policy it is actually cheaper to say the car is parked on the street rather than a private drive. I have no idea the reason why but someone suggested it was due to if the car is parked in the drive then any potential thief's know which house the keys are in.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

bhoy78 said:


> If you have a partner then try the company their car is insured with. Dual policies can be very reasonable.
> 
> If looking for a solo policy go through Quidco or similar. The comparison websites still get a kick back from the insurance companies, you will likely get around £50 cash back through quidco,. Not great but every little helps and your going to buy insurance from the same companies anyway
> 
> Another weird point, on my own insurance it made it cheaper to add the girlfriend despite her never driving the car. I am still main driver with 20+ years ncb but just adding her name brought the price down. Also I always say car is parked in the driveway rather than in the garage but on my own policy it is actually cheaper to say the car is parked on the street rather than a private drive. I have no idea the reason why but someone suggested it was due to if the car is parked in the drive then any potential thief's know which house the keys are in.


+1.

My insurance dropped by 10% if my car is normally parked on the street. Only pay about £200 per year, but 'every little helps'. I park it in the drive 'occasionally', but to avoid issues it's 'normally' parked in the street. (Just in case my insurer is reading this  )

I'm on my daughters car insurance and brought price down by 20%. Think I've driven it once in three years, to back it off drive when washing it.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

New TTS quote (comparison website) - for me nearly 50, 20+ years NCB, parked on driveway, with additional driver - £250


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

blaird03 said:


> New TTS quote (comparison website) - for me nearly 50, 20+ years NCB, parked on driveway, with additional driver - £250


That is very reasonable  mines £450 and im 38 with 1 years no claims as using the rest of my no claims on the mk1 currently and thats with the car garaged at night


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

remember that Audi Ensurance is free for 3 years with any new Audi (must register to activate) - and this includes legal cover


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

My TTS MK3 is £420 from Saga payable quarterly in advance interest free that is with ALL OPTIONS. I am 76 with loads of no claims bonus so perhaps at my age they reckon I won't be exceeding 50 mph. :lol:


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

blaird03 said:


> remember that Audi Ensurance is free for 3 years with any new Audi (must register to activate) - and this includes legal cover


Yes but this is insurance on top of your existing paid for insurance.

All they do is ensure that any fixes are done by an Audi approved dealership.
I used it, or more tried too a month back but the nearest approved body shop was 100 miles away (Further than Audi are)


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

daddow said:


> My TTS MK3 is £420 from Saga payable quarterly in advance interest free that is with ALL OPTIONS. I am 76 with loads of no claims bonus so perhaps at my age they reckon I won't be exceeding 50 mph. :lol:


Ha ha i love this [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

jhoneyman said:


> blaird03 said:
> 
> 
> > remember that Audi Ensurance is free for 3 years with any new Audi (must register to activate) - and this includes legal cover
> ...


I didn't say it was an insurance.
They will also provide you with a like for like hire car and claim all back through their legal cover. 
My point was - no need to pay for legal cover as you can use Ensurance for this.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Xiano said:


> Surely it also massively depends on where in the country you live, whether you have off-street parking / keep it in a garage overnight etc?


Of course it does. My TTS is £120 less than my 8v RS3 was and £50 less than the 8v S3 I had. Go figure. I'm paying £410 FC for my TTS. 3 points, one claim two years back, good number of years NCB protected... but I could be paying way less if I went for the absolute base level of cover - I paid extra for a few things, including decent a hire car. Trust me on this - I had to claim a couple of years ago and I was in a 6 month old TT RS at the time - I got a Peugeot 106 as a hire car! Obviously I didn't get in it! I in fact, at some expense, upgraded it to something decent. Anyway, insurance costs are all relative and you can't really say, 'oh I only paid £250' when your level of cover and circumstances will vary so much compared to anyone else. But, I would say the TTS was IMO cheap to insure when compared to my other recent Audis...


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

What sort of excess is everyone going for?

My TTS is looking to be around £260 with a £250 excess from Aviva if i remember correctly beating all the comparison sites.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

TerryCTR said:


> What sort of excess is everyone going for?
> 
> My TTS is looking to be around £260 with a £250 excess from Aviva if i remember correctly beating all the comparison sites.


Seems good to me.
My comparison quote was with at £400 excess.
Current insurance is with Aviva - so i need to get a quote


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

blaird03 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > What sort of excess is everyone going for?
> ...


I just did a quote with Aviva direct and it's come out cheaper than any of the comparison sites at £360 so nearly £100 cheaper,
Thanks for the recommendation lads! 8)


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Reasty said:


> blaird03 said:
> 
> 
> > TerryCTR said:
> ...


The Aviva excess is £400 in total (including the minimum £150 voluntary excess).
Currently I have 2 cars on the policy - 2014 TT 2.0 Black Edition + 2016 Abarth 595 = £397 in total, changing to the TTS comes out at the same price - no complaints here


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

I might have a go at the multi car thing and see what the mk1 and the mk3 come out as on a combined policy,then I'll be able to use the full no claims I have on the mk1 instead of just the 1 year I've stolen from my golf.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I believe Aviva also have a decent new car replacement policy in the first year meaning you can defer Gap if you take out cover.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

TerryCTR said:


> I believe Aviva also have a decent new car replacement policy in the first year meaning you can defer Gap if you take out cover.


You must stay in the nice area of Glasgow


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah very plush :lol:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

All the prices mentioned seem really quite reasonable. For comparison purposes I have a mk2 TTS 21 years no claims, doing 5k miles per year, 6 points that hopefully get removed this year (2 silly 3 point incidents) and I pay £270 for protected no claims. Obviously I am getting shafted :lol:


----------

